# Pathfinder Strut rust recall



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wondering how many people have brought their vehicle in on the recall and what the results were. Searched the site and could not find a similar poll.


----------



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

2003, 110,000 miles. Didn't see anything other than surface rust when I brought it in. Nissan said the same thing. They are coating it and said it would probably be fine when I asked them how it would be in 5 years. Recall will still cover it if it does have problems. Did tell them when I went in if they bought it back that I would put it towards a new Nissan. Oh well, I am content with my pathfinder.


----------



## cpta2020 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have an appointment next week, they said it really depends on how bad the rust is, it could be a stage 1 or stage 2 repair, or maybe un repairable, i'll keep you informed. 

2003 Nissan Pathfinder Chilkoot 
164000KM


----------



## captrailer (Aug 17, 2009)

Took mine in 2011 June and they said it was ok, no fix required. Took it in again in 2012 June and they said there was an update to the repair needed and that I should book it for the repair, this without even looking at it! Seems to me they are simply fixing all of them, period. Mine is booked for August 29.


----------



## cgodfrey (Jul 1, 2010)

'01 Pathfinder 175k miles. Winter/salty climate

Brought mine in in April 2012 after years of procrastinating, secretly hoping that by waiting, the problem would have gotten bad enough to warrant a buyback (service manager at the dealer said 1 in 10 is bad enough to buyback). They said it checked out okay, and performed the service free of charge. Oh well...

The stuff they applied to the inside of the wheelwells looks like it's just underbody sealant.


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 14, 2010)

Getting mine done now. They said they need it in the shop for about a week.


----------



## Richid (Oct 27, 2007)

*Stage 2 for mine*

Annual inspection is due so I brought it in to make sure it was repairable before I spent any money on the car.

Done in one day. They installed new brackets, fiberglass, undercoating on both sides.

Local dealer must be slow, they could take it in and finish on any day.


----------



## skiutah (Feb 25, 2012)

I have two a 1998 and 2001. Both needed the repair done. Nissan has to buy a few back but its a very small percentage and mostly only in a few areas where they are obsessed with road salt. The dealership told me the worst states are New Jersey, New York, Massachusetts, Connecticut places where they have a passion to use the road salt in high volumes that eats it. Most of the buy backs were in those areas.


----------



## royzell (Nov 28, 2010)

I had 2 near identical 1998 Pathfinders that I bought used (his and hers). Both were Vancouver Island cars, where we usually don't worry much about rust. Last summer I heard about the recall. Car one visually was rust free, I took it in 1st. In a day they cleaned, repainted, and installed extra braces on the inner fender area of the shock towers, awesome job! From this I already knew car 2 would be a different story. You could completely see through the inner fenders on both sides above the frame. I took it in, and received a call later that day that it was unfixable (I expected this). I work away from home, while home they gave me a rental car, and in 4-5 weeks I had a very satisfactory cheque from Nissan. (Before I heard about the recall I was getting ready to part it out and scrap it)
I have absolutely no complaints about their customer service.


----------



## Thill (Apr 16, 2014)

2002 190,000 been in shop almost 2 wks. Body shop says it is bad, unsafe, if in accident the motor would be in my lap. Said they could put a Band-Aid on it, but could not fix it. Dealer is dealing with Nissan who is now asking the body shop for an estimate that would include fixing all the parts that they said were unsafe and not repairable. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. I love my car. Have driven Nissans for 30 years, but I don't want a car that is unsafe. Not sure what my next move should be.


----------

